# How long after self etching primer can I paint?



## uwjberg (May 16, 2015)

Picked up some 'fast drying' rust oleum bare aluminum primer and it says it's dry to the touch in 1-2 hours, and fully dry in 48 hours. Do I have to wait the full 48? I don't really want to wait, but I will if it makes the difference between doing it right and redoing it next season. Any experience?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 16, 2015)

Not that I have an answer for you but did you use a spray can or brush it on?


----------



## craveman85 (May 16, 2015)

Usually if you let primer fully dry it needs a quick scuff before paint


----------



## craveman85 (May 16, 2015)

I'd say after an hour. Depending on conditions of course. Too soon and the propellants from the aerosol can may not have evaporated yet.


----------



## uwjberg (May 17, 2015)

Haven't used it yet, but will spray it on. I looked on rustoleums site, and it says that top coats can be put on primers after a short time. It doesn't say that on my can, but I might be safe. 

Thanks for the replies. I'll probably let it go for an hour or so and see what happens.


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 17, 2015)

Usually wait 30 minutes. If you wait too long then you will be sanding before painting.


----------

